# Join/Renew NRA membership get $25 GC to Bass Pro



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Didn't see this posted and thought it was a good deal.

That is correct. Either join or renew your NRA membership for $25 and get a $25 gift card to Bass Pro. And you get all the regular stuff from the NRA plus a free Duffel bag. You choose what magazine you want as usual....

Its a no-brainer.

Go here - http://www.basspronraspecialoffer.com/

Enjoy!


----------



## goodkarmarising (Feb 8, 2008)

I won't join the NRA as long as they continue to support Harry Reid in his senate race


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

When did they "support" Reid? I must have missed something. They ARE considering it to keep a less friendly ranking democrat from becoming the Senate leader but I have not heard of any re-election support to date, and they certainly have not issued any public statements to that effect.

Here's an explanation from a non-biased point of view for you to consider:
http://www.nationalreview.com/campaign- ... rron-angle



> Believe me, I've had this sort of discussion many times. An argument put to me is that the Second Amendment would be better protected with a Senate that had, say, 52 Democrats led by pro-gun Harry Reid than 51 Democrats led by the most likely alternatives, Chuck Schumer or Dick Durbin. Since the chances of Senate majority leader Mitch McConnell are not great, it is in the best interest of the NRA and its members to have the most pro-gun Democratic Senate majority leader they can get.
> 
> That's an argument. Ultimately, I don't agree with it, because I'm not a single-issue voter. I cringe (or worse) when I see bad, ineffective liberal Democrats garnering the NRA endorsement (COUGHtedstricklandCOUGH), but the NRA has its policy and criteria, and they stick to them consistently, even if it means irritating some conservative Nevada gun owners.


Tha last paragraph flies in the face of those who would argue the NRA is talking out of both sides of their mouths :eyeroll:

I asked in another thread how you planned to help protect the second amendment if not by supporting ther NRA, karma, but I haven't seen an answer._ Please_ tell me you're NOT one of those content to let the rest of us do it for you 

Keep up the good work, zettler. All of us who care about gun rights need all the help we can get, and although all may not agree with their tactics there's still no more effective place to put your money than the NRA. Hearing a Clinton, Pelosi, Schumer or Feinstein complaining about them is all the proof I really need! :beer:


----------



## goodkarmarising (Feb 8, 2008)

x


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

So which of those other organizations do you actively support?


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Please list the "other" organizations. God help you if you are riding on Karma alone!


----------



## goodkarmarising (Feb 8, 2008)

x


----------



## goodkarmarising (Feb 8, 2008)

x


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

> I really don't feel the need to list the organizations that I support.


I think you just did :wink:

I wish now would be a good time to quote an old Bartles and James commercial, but not only are you too young to know it, unfortunately it wouldn't apply.


----------



## goodkarmarising (Feb 8, 2008)

x


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Jackass or not, I'm not the only one here smart enough to see Reid has nothing to do with your lack of financial support of the second amendment.

And the only one here talking about _whether_ to support the NRA is you. I believe all the rest of us involved in this discussion already support them :wink:



> I didn't list any organizations that I support


Exactly! Because there aren't any. I'm pretty sure everyone but you knew what I meant. 

But at least you figured one thing out. I *AM* thickheaded. And thick-skinned, so call me all the names you want. But if politely asking someone who admittedly does not support a particular organization to explain how our common interests can be better defended in some other way, after that person has expressed his opinion on a public forum, but refuses to explain or answer direct questions on the same public forum makes me a jackass.......

...then we need more jackasses in this world :beer:

Have a nice day :wink:


----------



## goodkarmarising (Feb 8, 2008)

x


----------



## goodkarmarising (Feb 8, 2008)

x


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

> And since you want to know how much money I contribute to organizations to keep our right alive...lets see it...how much money do you contribute


Never asked how much, only which group(s) you actively supported. That has been clearly answered, as have all of my other questions, albeit very indirectly.

So with that in mind, and even though your question to me completely misses the point, I suppose it deserves an answer. I'm an endowment life member of the NRA. I couldn't even begin to guess how much money I've given them over the last 30 plus years.

Any other questions?


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Alright folks, let us stay on topic here. Take it to PM's if needed please.


----------



## goodkarmarising (Feb 8, 2008)

x


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

> In recent years, Edwards has received a 100 percent rating from the National Rifle Association,* earning its endorsement in several of his House races.* Edwards opposes renewing the assault-weapons ban. He also supported an amendment to credit-card consumer legislation allowing firearms in national parks and opposed the Washington D.C. gun ban."Protecting the 2nd Amendment"


There are many things not to like about Rep. Edwards, but it appears to me his gun views aren't the problem. And I see the NRA isn't the only group who raised some eyebrows with their endorsement. The Farm Bureau has also chosen Edwards over Flores.

Does this sound familiar?



> Flores campaign manager Matt Mackowiak, who showed up at the Edwards press conference, said in a statement that Flores has been a Texas Farm Bureau member for more than three decades. Mackowiak also noted that Flores, who became an oil and gas company executive, grew up on a farm: "Bill Flores understands agricultural issues in the way that only comes from getting dirt under your fingernails," Mackowiak said





> Flores has been a member of the Farm Bureau since 1976, his campaign manager Matt Mackowiak said, and his father sold Farm Bureau insurance.


Karma, do you think there could be the slightest chance that those at the Farm Bureau and at the NRA might know just a teeny bit more about politics than you do?

Just a thought :wink:


----------

